# Открытый раздел > Рождение >  Естественные роды

## Домик в деревне

Здесь попробуем собирать информацию по родам.
Мне лично особенно интересны мысли выходящие за рамки того, что естественные роды - это противоположность кесареву сечению.
Мне видится, что естественные роды - это как минимум роды без стимуляции, эпизиотомии и эпидуральной анестезии. Т.е. без вмешательств, когда организм женщины делает все сам.
На эту тему очень понравились статьи: 
Не управляйте третьим периодом родов!
http://www.center-akusherstva.ru/ind...299&Itemid=197

Истинная физиология родов
http://naturalbirth.ru/public/golovach.php

----------


## zvezda

я рожала дома, без всяких стимуляций и подобного рода противоестественных действий. Родила отличного сынульку, ему сейчас 9 апреля исполнится 3 месяца. Поэтому я за естественное рождение, которое практически отсутствует в роддомах, по крайней мере у нас в Калужской области я не слышала про естественные роды в роддоме.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> я рожала дома, без всяких стимуляций и подобного рода противоестественных действий. Родила отличного сынульку, ему сейчас 9 апреля исполнится 3 месяца. Поэтому я за естественное рождение, которое практически отсутствует в роддомах, по крайней мере у нас в Калужской области я не слышала про естественные роды в роддоме.


Здорово как! Хорошо, что написали об этом. 
А как вы пришли к тому, чтобы рожать дома? Поддержали ли вас родственники?

----------


## zvezda

шла к этому уже во время беременности, муж меня тоже поддержал, то только после прослушивания лекций духовной акушерки. мама была против, но обстоятельства были на нашей стороне и мы родили нашего ребенка на даче. рожала я 19 часов, в роддоме мне бы не дали самой родить.

----------


## lina_k

У меня на практике роды прошли не так естественно, как того хотелось бы. 
После курсов у Кати Беляевой ехала в роддом в отличном расположении духа и с уверенностью, что все пройдет отлично - без стимуляции, без какой-либо анестезии. Зная свои слабые стороны (боязнь белых халатов, головные боли при духоте и патологическое стремление всё контролировать) - помогала себе, как могла: поехали в роддом сами, без "скорой", устроила в род.зале сквознячок, максимально расслабилась... (Предупрежу вопрос - песни не пела). 
И не сказать, что на меня давили или плохо отнеслись. Наоборот, не ожидала такого гостеприимства )) 
Но почему-то с самого начала не заладилась родовая деятельность. Наверное, всё-таки не отпустил страх перед неизвестным. 
И в итоге - стимуляция, обезболивание. Тогда мне было уже всё равно, главное, чтоб не кесарево. 


Потому преклоняюсь перед женщинами, которые смогли отдаться в руки матушки-природы   и выкинуть из головы всё лишнее
И с нетерпением жду своей следующей беременности!

----------


## Домик в деревне

> шла к этому уже во время беременности, муж меня тоже поддержал, то только после прослушивания лекций духовной акушерки. мама была против, но обстоятельства были на нашей стороне и мы родили нашего ребенка на даче. рожала я 19 часов, в роддоме мне бы не дали самой родить.


Да, вот замечаю, что когда так и должно произойти, то все складывается. Собственно в любом месте складывается так, как и должно было бы быть.

----------


## Домик в деревне

В ночи наткнулась на рассказ женщины, о которой мне уже рассказывали. 
Для меня это пример мужества и веры в своего ребенка, подтверждение утверждения, что все дается по силам и капля камень точит.
http://antysk.livejournal.com/33314.html

----------


## yakudza

Супер! Спасибо! Особенно понравилось это:
_"Что я вынесла для своих мозгов из тех родов - так это понимание, что мой опыт и мое мнение не менее важно чем мнение врача-профессионала (опять же экономиста-профессионала, строителя-профессионала, учителя-профессионала и тыды). Они меня видят через призму среднестатистического явления,  я же знаю свои нюансы, я знаю свою индивидуальность. Надо слушать всех и уметь принимать решение самой, то как складывается твоя жизнь - только на твоей совести. Если ты знаешь что надо делать и готов принимать последствия - это весомее чем мнение "консилиума". Надо уметь это распознавать в себе и не запихивать под мнение и ответственность других людей, пусть даже и профессионалов. "_

----------


## Домик в деревне

Понравились картинки и текст =)
http://www.thefoodoflove.org/bump-preview/

----------


## Веснушка

картинки да, прикольные))) надо поднапрячься еще и текст прочитать))

----------


## летняя мама

Френдлента принесла: "Рожденных вне больниц детей предлагают регистрировать через суд". Минюст предлагаетhttp://ria.ru/society/20140626/10136...#ixzz35lBkWJZV.

----------


## kiara

Минюст уже разъяснил, что с судами погорячились))
Но рег-цию по свидетельским показаниям, тем не менее, отменят. Основанием для регистрации будет служить только справка от медучреждения любой формы собствености  или врача-инд.предпринимателя с лицензией. То есть по-любому, потребуется теперь справка о происхождении ребенка от даной матери.

----------

